

There's going to be some enlightening talks at this for the next 3 days - nate
http://www.poptech.org/live

======
meatbag
There's interesting stuff under discussion up there but I've noticed it
doesn't seem to get a lot of attention - few blog comments, etc - was
wondering why this was since there's other arguably similar gatherings (TED,
SXSW, etc) that get a lot more attention.

It's also geographically close to me, if I didn't have to work I would
consider going to Camden. Kind of a bizarre location really.

~~~
nate
Yeah, no idea. Went to it last year, and the location is so enjoyable! So
peaceful around there. Hadn't even heard of the conference though until my biz
partner told me about it. And there's some insanely great talks at this thing.
But yes, I only see links to TED talks, not these :)

